# Zwilling 1731



## Joschutt (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi all,
I am about to purchase a set of these.
Has anyone got any info on these, or do I just waste my $$$
Thanks, jo


----------



## James (Sep 10, 2013)

There are much better knives for that kind of money


----------



## Anton (Sep 10, 2013)

I just looked this up, assuming you are talking about the 7 piece one : "Zwilling J.A. Henckels Twin 1731 7-Piece Set"? I have to admit they do look nice and that's a very nice looking stand/block.

I think most everyone here may tell you to stay away from commercial sets... If wanting a pretty set in that beautiful stand is what you need then go for it. But if you can manage a wall magnetic bar I would go for putting together a nice kit from any of the great sellers on the site, if you don't mind exploring a little. As such I would recommend you reach out to Jon at www.japaneseknifeimports.com great guy, super knowledgeable and for that money he'll build you a great set, sans bread knive though..

That block is nice though....




Joschutt said:


> Hi all,
> I am about to purchase a set of these.
> Has anyone got any info on these, or do I just waste my $$$
> Thanks, jo


----------



## bkdc (Sep 10, 2013)

That is a rock-chopper's dream. Unfortunately, I also chop with the tip as do most KFF members. Imagine trying to accomplish the simple task of dicing onions with that thing.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 10, 2013)

*WAY* overpriced!


----------



## Benuser (Sep 10, 2013)

Largely overpriced indeed, and a poor geometry if you're not very tall AND working on a much too low counter, as far as the chef's knife is concerned.


----------



## bkdc (Sep 10, 2013)

Go get yourself a Zwilling Miyabi 600D 10-inch chef's knife. It's thin enough. It's hardened to HRC60. And it's got a much better profile.  Oh yeah. It's half the price of that 1731 whatever. But I'd go with something even more simple. Search for knife recommendations.  And let us know what kind of cooking you do.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 10, 2013)

To clarify about your wishes and needs:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...hich-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2013)

I just looked up the 7 piece set of 1731:bigeek: You have so many great alternatives at that price range, that will perform very well; consider also as part of your budget how you will maintain the edge.


----------

